# Do you 17 credits is too much to take your first semester of college?



## missjayelle

Here's the schedule I want to take:
- Calculus 1 (5 credits)
- Music Theory (2 credits)
- Ear Training (1 credits)
- English Inquiry (4 credits) 
- College Transition Course (1 credit)
- Psychology 101 (3 credits)

I already took AP Calculus AB and got an A- in the class. I've also taken Intro to psychology at my high school twice (once in my sophomore year and I took it my senior year) and I got an A both times. I'm planning on double majoring in psychology and music with a goal of becoming either a music therapist or music teacher.

I think I can handle it, honestly. I'm a fairly studious student. However, . . . As a part of the work-study part my financial aid package, I need to get a part-time job. In order to pay for my tuition, I need to pay $1000 out of my work study and I also need another $500 to pay for books my first semester. The other $500 I want to keep for myself for like . . . personal things/recreation.
Is this schedule (17 credit course load) too much for my first semester with a part-time job? I need some advice.


----------



## rycbar

No, but speaking from experience (working full-time and being a full-time student) ready yourself for long nights and even longer days. I took this Summer off, as I did wish to take Summer courses, to simply give myself a break.


----------



## Persephone

missjayelle said:


> Here's the schedule I want to take:
> - Calculus 1 (5 credits)
> - Music Theory (2 credits)
> - Ear Training (1 credits)
> - English Inquiry (4 credits)
> - College Transition Course (1 credit)
> - Psychology 101 (3 credits)
> 
> I already took AP Calculus AB and got an A- in the class. I've also taken Intro to psychology at my high school twice (once in my sophomore year and I took it my senior year) and I got an A both times. I'm planning on double majoring in psychology and music with a goal of becoming either a music therapist or music teacher.
> 
> I think I can handle it, honestly. I'm a fairly studious student. However, . . . As a part of the work-study part my financial aid package, I need to get a part-time job. In order to pay for my tuition, I need to pay $1000 out of my work study and I also need another $500 to pay for books my first semester. The other $500 I want to keep for myself for like . . . personal things/recreation.
> Is this schedule (17 credit course load) too much for my first semester with a part-time job? I need some advice.


Depends on how credit hours work in your school. In my LAC, we go by trimesters so we have three terms. The number of academic courses allowed, usually 6 credits each, mandates that together, with 18 credits, we do school work and be in class for 40 hours per week. Of course, that's scarcely _all_ we do (most of us have other commitments. I personally had two credits of private music lessons with two instruments, and karate class and independent reading), and most classes usually go over that amount, unfortunately. Classes usually meet three times a week for three hours and twenty minutes, or twice a week for three hours and thirty minutes, so my 20 credits had me working around the clock. Of course, you can do more. My INTP wants to take four academic courses AND music lessons and work on top of that, giving him 25 credits. I think he's crazy, so you shouldn't emulate that.


----------



## wiarumas

No. Anything less than 20 is fine.


----------



## Razare

Depends on the professors.

I had a 3 credit class in my second semester that would give me 6 hours of strange math work, twice a week. But that was the dumbest class ever, and I've never had any like it since...

So you should be fine! Just stay on top of things and work hard... which is actually easiest in your first semester, so long as you're knowledgeable enough for the work.


----------



## bellisaurius

On a spring/fall/summer system, I took 21hrs my first term, while working part time. However, that was community college, and I had already had experience with some of those classes from my navy time, so keep that in mind. 

If the classes are intensive writing, large project oriented, or lots of memorization, I would try to shy away from loading up on hours because you'll drown in work, and it's better to have a higher GPA usually than to complete everything quickly. However, just browsing at the classes, most of them look pretty easy, so 17 doesn't sound too bad. 

As to work and school. I offer this advice: You can do two of these three things at the same time in college: School, work, and romance. Tossing in the third typically will negatively affect all three. You're only doing two, so you should be OK.


----------



## Stelmaria

How much credits is a typical 'full-time' load?

First year subjects are generally pretty easy and so you could load up a bit extra if you are a focused student who doesn't procrastinate (much), but don't expect to do this in later years.


----------



## Persephone

bellisaurius said:


> On a spring/fall/summer system, I took 21hrs my first term, while working part time. However, that was community college, and I had already had experience with some of those classes from my navy time, so keep that in mind.
> 
> If the classes are intensive writing, large project oriented, or lots of memorization, I would try to shy away from loading up on hours because you'll drown in work, and it's better to have a higher GPA usually than to complete everything quickly. However, just browsing at the classes, most of them look pretty easy, so 17 doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> As to work and school. I offer this advice: You can do two of these three things at the same time in college: School, work, and romance. Tossing in the third typically will negatively affect all three. You're only doing two, so you should be OK.


 I thought it was work, sleep and social life but it depends more on where you go. Some colleges assign next to nothing and others take over your life.


----------



## ShadoWolf

No, that's good but it really depends on the person.


----------



## kittychris07

17 doesn't sound bad, especially since you are getting five credits for calculus. At my school it was only three credits. Part time won't be bad. 

I have handled working part time up to 19 hours a week while at university. The only time it was awful was when I was in over my head in certain math courses (math major).


----------



## Proteus

I took either 15 (5 classes) or 16 (5 classes plus one shorter class/lab) every semester, except my last one which was 12 and that was enough for me. While the individual work in each of your classes might not be too difficult, it's the volume of all of them combined and finding the way to keep track of all the individual deadlines, etc. 

That course load doesn't look too difficult, especially considering you probably know a good deal about the math and psych courses, and I'm assuming the Ear Training course is a much shorter class/lab. I would advise dropping the College Transition course unless it's mandatory. If it's anything like the course I had to take my first semester then it's total BS. Sure it'll be an easy A, but in my exp. it was just the administration trying to push various agendas, organizations, and other events it was putting on rather that a class about adapting to college and developing effective habits.

Did the AP Calculus course you took in high school not transfer as college credit? It's your first semester, don't bite off more than you can chew and risk early burnout.


----------



## Soul Eater

Your schedule looks fine. I would say go for it. You said you took psychology and calculus already, so I can't imagine those two would pose too big of a problem. Who teaches courses is also pretty important, as one professor can make a relatively light course into a nightmare. The only times I really had trouble with course loads were when I piled on a bunch of science classes (all of which had long labs that I had to take in conjunction with the lecture portions of them) at once and a statistics course. It was technically only 18 credit hours IIRC, but despite the fact that the labs were only worth 1 credit each, they took up a lot more time than I had anticipated. I had to end up dropping the statistics course, as I really just did not have enough time to get enough sleep as I had to drive across town to school and my classes spanned from the early morning to the evening. 

If you're really worried about it being too much, then just drop one. After your first semester, if you think you can handle a heavier load, then take a heavier load of classes your second semester.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

i took 15 credits for both fall and spring semesters. you seem like you are more studious than me and not all your classes are 3 or more credits so i think you should be good with those 17 credits.


----------



## sriracha

I honestly think it's a lot to take, and of course if you're working. If you're a workaholic, you'll be fine. What you should do is register for all the classes you want. Once you go to your classes, there's a chance that you're not going to like some of them. So drop those classes and you'll be down a couple of unitsroud:


----------



## Up and Away

Have you made note of the withdrawal for full refund date?

There is your answer I believe, but you knew that.

I think the real reason of this is you wanted to share your new life with us.

And to that, good luck and congratulations on making something of yourself 

Just remember that structure is the opposite of creativity, and power is just as much responsibility as it is freedom.


----------



## WolfStar

15 was average when I took it. I had 17 credits a few times due to labs. No biggie. 19 is when it may get difficult due to just so many things to keep up with (granted I had like 3 labs when I was up to 19).


----------



## Finntheirish

My personal advice is first semester maybe play it safe and take slightly fewer credit hours than you are planning on taking normally (if you plan on taking more than 12 a semester.) I say this just because college is nothing like high school. It does take a semester or two to get acquainted. It is certainly not impossible to do it and even get good grades. I just think the whole process is made easier with fewer classes. It is not just the school you have to learn your first semester of college. If you still live at home and will commute from your house to school everyday this applies less, but if you live on campus and are a decent ways away from home you do go thorough a phase of adjustment, and may need some time to settle in. Either way you should be fine just be prepared for a very stressful first semester if you choose to take a lot of classes. Best of luck to you though!


----------



## viva

Why would you re-take calculus if you took AP? That seems like a waste of hard-earned money on precious credits if you ask me.


----------



## Dig.It.All

You'll be fine I wouldn't worry about it. 
Your main concern will be doing the work and not hanging out with your friends


----------



## missjayelle

Proteus said:


> I took either 15 (5 classes) or 16 (5 classes plus one shorter class/lab) every semester, except my last one which was 12 and that was enough for me. While the individual work in each of your classes might not be too difficult, it's the volume of all of them combined and finding the way to keep track of all the individual deadlines, etc.
> 
> That course load doesn't look too difficult, especially considering you probably know a good deal about the math and psych courses, and I'm assuming the Ear Training course is a much shorter class/lab. I would advise dropping the College Transition course unless it's mandatory. If it's anything like the course I had to take my first semester then it's total BS. Sure it'll be an easy A, but in my exp. it was just the administration trying to push various agendas, organizations, and other events it was putting on rather that a class about adapting to college and developing effective habits.
> 
> Did the AP Calculus course you took in high school not transfer as college credit? It's your first semester, don't bite off more than you can chew and risk early burnout.


I only got a 3 on the AP exam and my college only accepts 4 or higher. Plus, I want to take it again because I rather enjoyed calculus and I want to keep my brain fresh on math. Unfortunately, the college transition course is mandatory. :/ 
If anything I'm gonna drop psych and take it second semester. I just have too many interests.


----------



## AimfortheBrain

It might be hardcore to do 17 credits, but I knew a girl who consistently took 18 credits every semester and ended up with two degrees in four years. She was stressed a lot, but she was able to do it. And I don't want to be mean or anything, but she was not the fastest learner either. Plus she could barely type on a computer and had essays due every week. She still managed it though. If you work hard and stay dedicated you can do it.


----------



## Kabosu

If you don't feel like it's at all an overload and it doesn't exhaust you, then I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Arrow

My school cautioned us and told us to take only 15 credits my first semester - they actually put a cap on how many credit you could take per semester and it was 18. My first semester with 15 credits was a bit of a strain for me but that was mostly because of the culture shock I experienced during that time with my first experience with absolute freedom, an active social life, residency duties, college community groups and also being in a completely different city that I hadn't experienced fully in an everyday capacity. That was really a full plate for me. It really depends on you and how you feel you are going to fit in at that college you are going to. Try to see yourself there and anticipate how you are going to feel your first year. The first year of college was the hardest for me by far.


----------



## owlet

I took 15 and I think I would've been okay with more, but it depends on what YOU feel okay with  Can you drop them mid-semester if they don't work out?


----------



## Up and Away

Are you capable of doing 1/6-1/3 more work than the average college student?


----------



## dann

missjayelle said:


> Here's the schedule I want to take:
> - Calculus 1 (5 credits)
> - Music Theory (2 credits)
> - Ear Training (1 credits)
> - English Inquiry (4 credits)
> - College Transition Course (1 credit)
> - Psychology 101 (3 credits)
> 
> I already took AP Calculus AB and got an A- in the class. I've also taken Intro to psychology at my high school twice (once in my sophomore year and I took it my senior year) and I got an A both times. I'm planning on double majoring in psychology and music with a goal of becoming either a music therapist or music teacher.
> 
> I think I can handle it, honestly. I'm a fairly studious student. However, . . . As a part of the work-study part my financial aid package, I need to get a part-time job. In order to pay for my tuition, I need to pay $1000 out of my work study and I also need another $500 to pay for books my first semester. The other $500 I want to keep for myself for like . . . personal things/recreation.
> Is this schedule (17 credit course load) too much for my first semester with a part-time job? I need some advice.


Sounds like a pretty chill semester to me *shrugs*


----------



## Coburn

It really depends on the type of courses you're taking (which don't seem too problematic, looking at your schedule). Eighteen units of civil engineering looks much different than 18 units of Creative Writing. 

If you trust your ability to buckle down and put in the time, go for it.


----------



## Dart07

Shouldn't be too bad. I worked part time first semester and had 16 credits, so it is doable. Plus you should breeze by with psych and calc with your previous knowledge. The one thing to worry about is the social life. That is what makes the first semester tough.


----------



## Magentastraberry

You are not a science major so I would say you are probably okay. I was able to handle 17 units until I decide to change to a science major lol. But do I love Geology!


----------



## firedell

Only 17? How does the Anerican system work? I need at least 120 for my first year. :S


----------



## pinkrasputin

As a music performance major, I regularly held 22 units, was a single mom going through divorce, and working. You can do it. Real life is more stressful once you get out of college.


----------



## Scruffy

I'm a Drawing/Psychology student, I usually have to mix really long/demanding studio classes, and mind numbing gen eds with some Psych tossed around for good measure. 

So far I'm starting my 3rd semester at college, and I've taken 17 credit hours each semester. It's really just time management, not workload that is a difficulty. I worked weekends for solid hours during most of my semesters as well, work really chops up your time. Make sure you start projects/assignment as soon as they are assigned, rather than put them off. Work on them slowly, piece by piece so as to not fuck yourself if you put it off.

I didn't find studying necessary except for my geology class, but studying shouldn't take up a ton of time anyways. Stay focused, never skip lecture, take notes if necessary, manage your time, and don't procrastinate. You'll be fine with 17.


----------



## kittychris07

> Only 17? How does the Anerican system work? I need at least 120 for my first year. :S


It depends on whether you are on a semester or quarter system in America. But typically a 3 credit hour class (on the semester system) means that you will be attending that class for lecture 3 hours per week for about 15 or 16 weeks. Technically speaking, labs for science/math classes, PE classes, or performance class sessions could carry only one or two credits but you would have to meet much longer than one or two hours, even though the amount of homework might not be that high for those classes. An "average" workload is about 15 credit hours per semester, but it could be higher if you have labs or PE classes. You need about 120-130 semester credit hours to graduate from university (which represents about four years of education). 

As far as quarter hours go, I'm not sure how they work.

I'm guessing the UK usually has 3 terms each year? A semester system only has 2.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast

During my final year of college, I took 16 credits per semester, and those were 4 classes at 4 credits each. For one of those two semesters, I also worked a part-time job on the side (19 hours a week) and still pulled out a 3.5 GPA that semester, but granted, the classes were relatively easy (one literature class, one movie analysis class, one psychology and one on criminology). It was stressful at first since I wasn't used to being that busy, but I got used to it. 

For you, the classes seem relatively easy, but it looks as if time management is going to be key since not only are you taking 6 classes (which takes up more time), BUT you also have to work on the side as well. If you can manage your time well between everything, you should be okay.


----------



## Baby Spidey

Forget if it's "too much" or "too little". If you can do it, _do it._ College is three years away for me (I may or may not understand the credit system), but unless you would like time to socialize and party, just take the classes.


----------

